# XD Sights



## spacedoggy (May 11, 2006)

I think the XD is a Glock done right. The only thing they did not due is put good sights on and I love Glock sights. Does anyone know of better sights for the XD's?


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

I believe the XD's sight dovetails are the same as those of the SIG P226.

I disagree that the XD is a better pistol than the Glock, but that argument has been pretty well hashed out here.


----------



## spacedoggy (May 11, 2006)

I just found out that you have to use an Arbor Press to remove the sights on the XD. Glock vs XD is only my opinon. I still love my glocks and would not give them up.


----------



## OrangeSkies (Jul 5, 2006)

These are supposed to be released to the public in the next few weeks:










http://www.suresight.com/home.htm


----------



## ApocalypseWoman (Oct 22, 2006)

Just read that suresight.com page. Very interesting indeed. I noticed that their site has no price. Anyone know what they'll be going for?


----------



## OrangeSkies (Jul 5, 2006)

In a recent email I received from SureSight telling me that these would be available within the next three weeks to a month, they implied a price of around $89 per set.


----------



## Vom Kriege (May 5, 2006)

I'd get a set of Trijicons, Meprolights, or Ameriglos for it...


----------



## ApocalypseWoman (Oct 22, 2006)

OrangeSkies said:


> In a recent email I received from SureSight telling me that these would be available within the next three weeks to a month, they implied a price of around $89 per set.


Cheers. Thanks for the information.


----------



## Leibster (Nov 14, 2006)

Hello Everyone,

My name is Chaim Stein, and I am the inventor of this sight. I noticed in my server logs that I was getting a bit of traffic from handgunforum.net, so I thought I'd chime in here in case anyone would like any questions answered. So, if anyone has any questions, please feel free to ask me!

There is a thread over at GlockTalk that talks pretty in-depth about my sights, along with a bunch of people who've actually used the first generation verion of them. You can check that out HERE.

If anyone would like to sign up on the mailing list, you'll have a chance to purchase the sights before they're available to the general public. You can sign up HERE.

*OrangeSkies,*
Thank you for bringing up my product!

All the best,

--Chaim


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Leibster said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> My name is Chaim Stein, and I am the inventor of this sight. I noticed in my server logs that I was getting a bit of traffic from handgunforum.net, so I thought I'd chime in here in case anyone would like any questions answered. So, if anyone has any questions, please feel free to ask me!
> 
> ...


Please feel free to participate here as well, and to keep us informed


----------



## OrangeSkies (Jul 5, 2006)

You're welcome, Leibster. I'm really looking forward to their release. I do have a question about installing these sights, though. What sort of tool(s) will be necessary to remove the existing sights and install yours?

Thanks.


----------



## Leibster (Nov 14, 2006)

*Shipwreck,*
Thanks for your response. I will definitely try to participate here (I tend to read more than I write on these forums, since there is so much good information to be gleaned!)

And I will do my best to keep you informed about SureSight as well!

In case anyone's interested, our sight offers the largest, most visible front sight on the market, and an intuitive aiming system that obscures as little of the target as possible. It is also the only sight on the market that was specifically designed to be aimable not just with a front sight focus, but also while the primary focus of your eye is on the target.

If I can help answer anybody's questions, please ask! 

--Leibster


----------



## Leibster (Nov 14, 2006)

*OrangeSkies,*

Sight pusher tools will not work with SureSight. Our sights are installed with a vice, a brass or nylon punch, and a hammer. You can remove the old sights with the same tools. Professional installation is recommended.

--Leibster


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Ya needa come up with some for the Walther P99


----------



## Leibster (Nov 14, 2006)

*Shipwreck,*

If you haven't done so already, please register HERE. In the "Other" field, please specify the P99. This is one of the main ways I gauge interest in a given model. If enough people request the sight for the P99, we will offer it!

Thanks,

--Leibster


----------



## tundraman (Dec 23, 2006)

Cant wait to see the Suresights in person. But for now I will have to recommend the TFO's. Great sights for a great gun. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Leibster said:


> *Shipwreck,*
> 
> If you haven't done so already, please register HERE. In the "Other" field, please specify the P99. This is one of the main ways I gauge interest in a given model. If enough people request the sight for the P99, we will offer it!
> 
> ...


Ok, did so (didn't notice your response until now)


----------



## Leibster (Nov 14, 2006)

*Shipwreck,*
Thanks for signing up!

--Leibster


----------

